# Cheltenham Audi (blade group)



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice, friendly, covid safe experience at the parts dept of Cheltenham Audi.
You sit on the sofa and they come to you as they've done away with the old desk/counter experience. 
I was given an email address to use for part enquiries to make it even more efficient (will be a godsend as the traffic is a flippin nightmare right now due to roadworks galore!).


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

I found them good when I got touch up paint. Ony thing I found when I went there was literly zero spaces to park.


----------

